# Selecting the Right Jaws For Nova G3 or Super Nova 2



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I just purchased a Longworth chuck for my Jet 1642..The disk on the back of it is 3". The 2 sets of chuck jaws I have for my Nova G3 and Nova Sn2 are max 2 1/2" (50mm) and the other the minimum is 3" (Powergrip jaws).. I need to be able to tighten down to 3" Hmmmmm which jaws do I need? The manual and description of the jaw range arent clear to me. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Tuning in to learn…


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Either the 70mm or the step jaws. The 70mm are about 1/2 the price and IMHO 4X more usable.
Look at the spigot range.
http://www.teknatool.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/NOVA-Standard-Jaws-Min-Max-Ranges-Jaw-Table-inch.pdf


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Craft supplies has a video, and description on there site. Says the chuck comes with a 2 1/4" adapter and is intended to fit A oneway #2 jaw set. As long as the dovetail jaw set is somewhere in the 2 to 3" compression range I think it will work fine.
The first link is for the chuck, and the second link is for the oneway jaws. All the specs are there on the jaws, so you can take that info and match it to a set of nova jaws.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/103/4604/RMWoodCo-Modern-Longworth-Chuck

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/105/5447/Oneway-Smooth-No.-2-Jaw-Set

quick edit, I just noticed you said your chuck has a 3" adapter? I don't know anything about nova chucks. If a G3 is in the same size class as a oneway stronghold chuck, then the #2 jaw size still work. #2 on a talon chuck are a little small.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys Ill do some studying on this!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... If a G3 is in the same size class as a oneway stronghold chuck, then the #2 jaw size still work. #2 on a talon chuck are a little small.


For clarification, the Nova G3 is nowhere near as robust as the OneWay Stronghold. The G3 is a lighter duty chuck that is more like OneWay's Talon chuck. Nova's Titan is roughly equivalent to the OneWay Stronghold.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

For clarification, the Nova G3 is nowhere near as robust as the OneWay Stronghold. The G3 is a lighter duty chuck that is more like OneWay s Talon chuck. Nova s Titan is roughly equivalent to the OneWay Stronghold.

- TheDane

Thanks, I had no idea how the nova chucks are sized. I use Oneway, and vicmarc myself. After some lite reading this morning, I'm not sure there will be a nova G3 jaw set that will hold that longworth chuck. I was surprised by the lack of information I could find about the Nova chucks. 
They don't seem to have as many options for jaw sets as some of the other brands.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

The 70mm jaws will work for the Longworth chuck. I also have the SN2 ..(Super Nova 2 Chuck) which is heavier than the G3 and I have the power grip jaws which work well for heavier stuff but are too big for the Longworth chuck. Thanks everybody..


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... I'm not sure there will be a nova G3 jaw set that will hold that longworth chuck. I was surprised by the lack of information I could find about the Nova chucks.
> They don t seem to have as many options for jaw sets as some of the other brands.


I agree. Unless the G3 is equipped with Nova's Infinity retro-fit slides and jaws, I wouldn't try to use it with a Longworth. I have 2 G3's and an Infinity … the Infinity is a SuperNova2 with quick-release slides and jaws.

Here is a fairly complete rundown of jaws and accessories: http://www.novatoolsusa.com/Chuck-Accessories_c6.htm


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike Turner, if you had one of these, you wouldn't be having a discussion on what jaws you now need. The only concern would be what size MT would be needed for the tailstock IF your lathe was a Oneway.









.............Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

With the following assumptions..
Your are using it at a low speed <600?
Item is finished/balanced except for cleaning up the base.
Your G3 should be fine but since you also have a SN2 you can use it if it makes you feel safer.
I would personally be more concerned with the wood coming dislodged from the Longsworth more than the Longsworth being dislodged from the chuck.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Id definitely be using it at low speed. 
I would use the tailstock p to where it would hold the piece and it wouldnt dislodge then.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Check out rockler they have a jaw set on sale for $99. It includes 1" 4" and a set of cole jaws. http://www.rockler.com/nova-6033-popular-accessory


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I dont see the range on the infinity series jaws


> ... I m not sure there will be a nova G3 jaw set that will hold that longworth chuck. I was surprised by the lack of information I could find about the Nova chucks.
> They don t seem to have as many options for jaw sets as some of the other brands.
> 
> I agree. Unless the G3 is equipped with Nova s Infinity retro-fit slides and jaws, I wouldn t try to use it with a Longworth. I have 2 G3 s and an Infinity … the Infinity is a SuperNova2 with quick-release slides and jaws.
> ...


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I dont see the range on the infinity series jaws


Depends on which jaw set you are using. Nova has a number of jaws for the Infinity (see: http://www.novatoolsusa.com/New-Infinity-Chuck-Range_c18.htm ), or you can purchase adapters to use other Nova jaw sets with the Infinity chuck body.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If you took a look at my post #9, you would see there is no need to use a jaw set over a 50 mm or 2 1/4'" opening. The Tail Stock Steady is so simple even you could use it. Being that the piece is between centers while removing the tenon completely, there is a lot more security during completion. Also, there are no nubs to get your knuckles busted on. ............Your buddy, Jerry, (in Tucson)


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Gerry, I see the different jaw sets like #1 and the retro fit kit but only numbers I see are #1,2 3, 4 etc.I know the page says Inifinity chuck range but help me to know what to look at for measurements.

I have Nova G3 and the Nova SuperNova2 and I have the 50mm,70mm,and the powergrip jaws. The 70mm is very close.It just wont quite grip the plate on the back of the Longworth Chuck

NOVA INFINITY ACCESSORY JAWS - AN OVERVIEW 
Bowl Jaw Series 1-7 (3 sizes available immediately) 
Smooth Tower Series 1-4 (1 size available immediately) 
Saw Tooth Series 1-3 (2 sizes available immediately) 
Specialty Jaws

For instance I see the bowl jaw series 1-7 with 3 sizes available and the other series but no mention of any size if you used this size or that size… I appreciate your help!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike, what I posted in post #9 is my invention, the Tail Stock Steady that allows turners to remove tenons without the aid of all the other tenon removal aids currently on the market. If a person has the Cole jaws or any of the other workholding tools, including the Longworth Chuck, Donut Chuck, and Vacuum Chucks, the Tail Stock Steady would greatly enhance the odds of completing the form whose tenon is being removed. Of course, the above mentioned tools are not necessary with the Tail Stock Steady.

If you have a Chuck Plate from me, I will gladly send you a couple videos of how I use both the CP and TSS in removing tenons….. All that is required for jaw size is 50 mm jaws on your G3 chuck.

If you're agreeable to this, we'll have to take it off the forum as I think I might be in trouble already with Cricket….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

This may/may not help, but I was in the shop this morning and took some pix and measurements.

By way of explanation, I have three Nova chucks … two older G3's and one Infinity. I am told that the Infinity is the same as the SuperNova 2 with the addition of the quick change slides.

I have two sets of bowl jaws for the Infinity … the #2 jaws came with it, and I added the #3.

My measurements may/may not match Teknatools specs … I measured with a digital caliper.

Expansion Mode

Infinity #2 Jaws
Min: 63mm
Max: 85mm

Infinity #3 Jaws
Min: 78mm
Max: 100mm

Spigot Mode

Infinity #2 Jaws
Min: 43mm
Max: 65mm

Infinity #3 Jaws
Min: 58mm
Max: 80mm

Here is the Infinity with the #2 jaws installed:









Here is the Infinity with the #3 jaws installed:









For comparison, here is the Infinity with a set of #2 jaws that came with one of my G3's (I added Infinity quick change adapters):









My two G3's are both direct-threaded for a 1"x8tpi. To use them on the Nova 2024, I picked up a spindle adapter from Best Wood Tools. Here's my collection of Nova chucks and jaws:









I have not felt the need to upgrade to a Nova Titan chuck yet … if I need to turn something that exceeds the safe limits on my Nova chucks, I have access to a shop that is equipped with PowerMatic 3520b lathes and OneWay Stronghold chucks.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Gerry,
That took some time and effort to do all that with the pic and info! I really appreciate it.Ill study on this a bit and go from there.Thanks Again!!

Wow you have a nice collection of jaws!!


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I finally got to finish this one up.I turned a piece of wood between centers to get it to size so I could hold it in my chuck. (It was oversize for now.I left plenty to turn it down to size and true it up) Then put the wood into the chuck with the aluminum disk mounted to it. I turned it….. the aluminum disk… to size so it would fit the chuck. I then put it back together and it appears to be good to go….With it together. The longworth chuck seems to have a slight bit of runout…just a slight wobble.. but I think it would be about the same if I had gone to a machine shop….I will be using it at low speeds to clean up the bottom of bowls so it wont be a problem…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Be aware, if the Longworth is a Ron Brown thing, it will slip / expand if not locked down securely, due to the phenolic it is made from. I disassembled mine and put 600 grit sand paper between the plates to prevent the creep. I addressed this problem with Ron Brown at the Kansas City AAW Symposium, and his response was to walk off.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I had looked at Ron Browns but decided to get one from a guy on ebay.His are 3/4" plywood and look good and worked good so far.I did notice a wobble like if I had not tightened the screws up evenly when I put it back together. Ill have to check it out some more.


----------

